# Kello Timegrapher App



## scottswatches

got to say I'm tempted by this






Has anyone any reviews?


----------



## Thomasr

have been tempted by this too, was waiting for someone else to buy it so i can try it out lol


----------



## Always"watching"

Please thomasr and scottswatches - do tell? What the hell is a timegrapher and why would one use it? Haven't a clue and I just wish I was more technological in my knowledge base.


----------



## scottswatches

I only learnt about it today from this video






I like the idea of a mobile based one - imagine checking something at the point of purchase!


----------



## Rotundus

lifted from the seiko/casio forum

http://www.thewatchsite.com/34-watchmaking-tinkering/39753-clock-tuner-little-timegrapher-android-mobiles.html


----------



## JD6150

Funnily enough, I downloaded this today and so far I have to say that I am a little unimpressed. It's installed on my iphone 5, I have only tried it on a couple of watches and it could be that I need a better microphone to make it work correctly, I first tried it with the phones own mic and it would not work at all, I then plugged in the headphones that came with the phone and it then worked. It told me that my Christopher Ward was + 38 sec which I find hard to believe. Perhaps I am doing something wrong, I will have another try with it tomorrow, but at the moment I would say its a bit of a waste of money.


----------



## Thomasr

the use of this app would be quite limited, it doesnt tell you if the watch has a beat error and a large beat error messes u the reading for the rate, it also doesn't show you the amplitude which means little can be learned about the condition of the train, even a lemon can be set to limp at 5 secs a day


----------



## scottswatches

i've taken the plunge and bought a proper timegrapher, with the thought that if i don't use it much I can always resell it. It's a chinese one similar to the video but the 1900 model

I'll know in a couple of weeks if it is any good. Just had a couple of watches back from service so they will provide a nice base point


----------



## Thomasr

i have used one a few times before, they measure spot on compared to the Swiss ones, the thing is they are slightly slower to update the data so regulating is a little slower


----------



## digibloke

Just my opinion but:

Kello is pants - I can't believe they're allowed to keep selling it.

I've tried everything and the only watch I have (and I've got lots) which it will even give a reading on is a ref 3590.50 Speedy Pro. To get the reading I have to use an external mic and take the back off the watch. Then the reading it gives is almost a minute per day out.

I guess if you want to time a grandfather clock to the nearest minute it might be ok....


----------



## mel

For Always W - - Hi H, a Timegrapher is an electronic timing machine. The basis is a Microphone of some kind that you place the watch onto, it "listens" to the ticking, and then the attached electronics tells you on screen whether or not the watch is running slow or fast or is out of beat and on the more expensive ones by how much and so on. :yes:

It's a tool for the serious amateur and essential for the professional watchmaker. - - Caveat - - *IMO* (never humble) I'm not quite sure about them, I *feel* rather than know, that they can be a bit like an MOT test - - they tell you what the watch is doing at that precise moment in time, but on a longer term basis, the watch can still be "out" of specification if not timed correctly.









OTOH, a pad and a pencil and six days to time a watch in five postions is not a paying proposition for a Professional Horologist, but if you've got the time (<--pun :rofl2: ) is a helluva lot cheaper. I'm stil thinking about getting one though - - *SCOTT*, I'll give you twenty quid next week when you get fed up with it? :lol:


----------



## scottswatches

On yer bike Mel!

I want it to be confident any watch I sell is running right, a bit like selling a car with a fresh mot. Plus I lose the bits of paper when trying manually!


----------



## Thomasr

mel said:


> For Always W - - Hi H, a Timegrapher is an electronic timing machine. The basis is a Microphone of some kind that you place the watch onto, it "listens" to the ticking, and then the attached electronics tells you on screen whether or not the watch is running slow or fast or is out of beat and on the more expensive ones by how much and so on. :yes:
> 
> It's a tool for the serious amateur and essential for the professional watchmaker. - - Caveat - - *IMO* (never humble) I'm not quite sure about them, I *feel* rather than know, that they can be a bit like an MOT test - - they tell you what the watch is doing at that precise moment in time, but on a longer term basis, the watch can still be "out" of specification if not timed correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH, a pad and a pencil and six days to time a watch in five postions is not a paying proposition for a Professional Horologist, but if you've got the time (<--pun :rofl2: ) is a helluva lot cheaper. I'm stil thinking about getting one though - - *SCOTT*, I'll give you twenty quid next week when you get fed up with it? :lol:


if you fancy attempting a timing machine repair i have loads of spare ones!


----------



## PC-Magician

scottswatches said:


> i've taken the plunge and bought a proper timegrapher, with the thought that if i don't use it much I can always resell it. It's a chinese one similar to the video but the 1900 model
> 
> I'll know in a couple of weeks if it is any good. Just had a couple of watches back from service so they will provide a nice base point


Hi, they work very well I have had one for nearly a year, useful for checking if a movement has indeed been serviced as described in an ad for example.

Told an Ebay seller I was going to use it on the Watch he was selling once it arrived he gave me an immediate refund, so he obviously was telling a porky about its recent service.

If I remember correctly he relisted saying it may need a service.


----------



## mel

Thomasr said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Always W - - Hi H, a Timegrapher is an electronic timing machine. The basis is a Microphone of some kind that you place the watch onto, it "listens" to the ticking, and then the attached electronics tells you on screen whether or not the watch is running slow or fast or is out of beat and on the more expensive ones by how much and so on. :yes:
> 
> It's a tool for the serious amateur and essential for the professional watchmaker. - - Caveat - - *IMO* (never humble) I'm not quite sure about them, I *feel* rather than know, that they can be a bit like an MOT test - - they tell you what the watch is doing at that precise moment in time, but on a longer term basis, the watch can still be "out" of specification if not timed correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH, a pad and a pencil and six days to time a watch in five postions is not a paying proposition for a Professional Horologist, but if you've got the time (<--pun :rofl2: ) is a helluva lot cheaper. I'm stil thinking about getting one though - - *SCOTT*, I'll give you twenty quid next week when you get fed up with it? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> *if you fancy attempting a timing machine repair i have loads of spare ones!*
Click to expand...

A few years ago I would have taken the lot from you and had a go, but ALAS and AlacK, I no longer have access to the gear I used when I worked at the day job, and calibrated sources, scopes and the likes. I can still manage to change a plug correctly, as per IEE regs, and I recently "fake valved" a period receiver for a friend (made up a rectifier valve - tube for Americum Cuzzins - by building a bridge rectifier and fitting it to a valve base, then glued the glass bulb back in position over the circuit so it looked original) , but there's too much happening inside the chips in the Timegraphers to make them easy to repair. :yes:

And if you go wrong and you let the smoke come out of the chips :rofl2: they never work the same after







It's the smoke that does all the work :lol:


----------



## scottswatches

so the Timegrapher arrived and I am impressed. I have been able to fine tune some watches in minutes, whereas others will definitely need a service. Here are some examples



this was on my new arrival - a 1965 Longines. This is a happy picture, pretty much one straight line down the middle. No need for any work

and this



was on a recent 1966 Longines. The graph is all over the place, it is losing time and there are serious beat errors - off to someone for a service methinks

A great tool and, unlike the app, I can always sell it on if i don't need it any more


----------



## Thomasr

at least the bottom trace is consistent, I've had some that are a spot more changeable, here's on my fellow student got off a Bulova automatic. it was completely untouched and there was no background noise


----------

